# Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

Pressemeldung







*Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*​
*Dortmund (ESa) – Am kommenden Dienstag beginnt Europas größte Jagdmesse JAGD & HUND, zeitgleich mit der Messe FISCH & ANGEL (30.1. – 4.2.). Rund 800 Aussteller aus aller Welt und ein attraktives breitgefächertes Programm machen das Messe-Duo bis zum nachfolgenden Sonntag für rund 80.000 internationale Besucher zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis. Zu Beginn der Messe werden hochkarätige Gäste aus der Politik erwartet.*

Den Auftakt bildet der Besuch von Brigitte Zypries, Bundesministerin für Wirtschaft und Energie, und von Christina Schulze Föcking, Ministerin für Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, Natur- und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen, die zur Eröffnung spricht. Neben dem umfassenden Produktangebot und den Neuheiten der internationalen Aussteller gehört das abwechslungsreiche Rahmenprogramm zum Gesamterlebnis der JAGD & HUND. Beispiele sind die Vorführungen von rund 1.300 Jagdgebrauchshunden fast aller Jagdhundrassen, die ihr Können unter Beweis stellen.

Adler, Falken, Bussarde und Eulen sorgen für einen weiteren Höhepunkt der Messe, wenn die majestätischen Greifvögel unter dem Hallendach ihre Flug- und Jagdübungen vorführen. Im Anschluss können sich interessierte Besucher bei den Falknern vom Orden Deutscher Falkoniere über die Jagd mit Beizvögeln informieren.

Freunde des künstlerischen Handwerks kommen im Innenhof zwischen Halle 4 und 7 auf ihre Kosten, wenn Profis mit Hilfe einer Motorsäge live Schnitzarbeiten durchführen. Aber auch der spektakuläre Geländewagenparcours ist ebenso wie die Jagdmodenschauen für stilvolle Jäger und modebewusste Waidfrauen eine feste Größe der JAGD & HUND.

*Jagdklänge auf den Aktionsbühnen*
Ein wahrer Besuchermagnet ist die Deutsche Meisterschaft der Hirschrufer, die in diesem Jahr bereits ihr 20. Jubiläum feiert. Zahlreiche Zuschauer versammeln sich jährlich in der Halle 4, um Deutschlands besten Hirschimitatoren bei der „Hohen Schule“ der Lock- und Rufjagd zu lauschen. Besucher der Hallen 3B, 4 und 8 erwartet zudem der beeindruckende Klang der Jagdhörner bekannter Bläserkorps, die auf keiner JAGD & HUND fehlen dürfen.

Als ideeller Träger der JAGD & HUND informiert der Landesjagdverband (LJV) NRW mit einem völlig neuen, modernen Standkonzept in Halle 6 rund um alle Fragen der Verbandsarbeit. Zum Beispiel über den richtigen Weg zum Jagdschein oder eine qualitativ hochwertige Ausbildung.

*Erweitertes Angebot an Produkten und Infos für Angler*
Vom 30. Januar bis 4. Februar präsentiert sich auch die FISCH & ANGEL in der Messe Westfalenhallen Dortmund. Vorführungen, Vorträge, Tipps prominenter Experten und nicht zuletzt das riesige Angebot an Angelzubehör, -geräten und -bekleidung machen die Messe zu einem festen Termin im Kalender der Angler. Die Besucher können sich auf noch mehr Aussteller freuen, die zudem um spezielle Präsentationsstände großer Hersteller von Angeltechnik und –zubehör wie GARMIN oder WESTIN ergänzt werden. In der neuen Blogger - Social Media - Lounge können Besucher mit namenhaften Größen der digitalen Szene ins Gespräch kommen wie Claudia Darga oder Daniel Andriani.

Traditionell geht es im Fischereiforum und Meeresangeln-Forum auf der FISCH & ANGEL zu. Die Besucher bekommen hier spannende Vorträge und Einblicke geboten, beispielsweise zu den besten Angelplätzen, zu verschiedenen neuen Techniken in der Angelfischerei oder zu Themen wie Raub-, Friedfisch- oder Meeresangeln. Der ideelle Träger der Messe, der Fischereiverband NRW informiert in Halle 3A über seine vielfältige Verbandsarbeit und setzt in diesem Jahr ein besonderes Augenmerk auf das Thema ‚Streetfishing‘ unter dem Motto „Angeln im Ruhrpott“.

Tickets im Vorverkauf sichern 
JAGD & HUND: Online VVK: 15,00 €* / Tageskasse: 18,00 €* 
FISCH & ANGEL: Online VVK: 9,00 € / Tageskasse: 12,00 € / NEU Nachmittagsticket (ab 15 Uhr, Di-Fr): 7,00 €

* Das Ticket der JAGD & HUND berechtigt auch zum Besuch der FISCH & ANGEL  



http://www.jagd-und-hund.de/presse/...opas-groesste-jagdmesse-oeffnet-die-tore.html


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Hallo in die Runde,
mal ne "doofe" Frage. Ich war bisher nicht auf der Messe, habe mir aber mal das Ausstellerverzeichnis angeschaut und war eher etwas enttäuscht. 
Lohnt sich ein Besuch? ich weiß, ob es sich lohnt ist sehr subjektiv. Aber sehe ich hier Neuheiten, die ich nicht auch in den nächsten Tagen bei einem meiner 5 Tackledealer hier im Kölner Raum auch sehe und auch in Ruhe begrabbeln kann? 
Oder ist es das Fischereiforum mit seinen Vorträgen und Vorführungen, was es lohnenswert und informativ werden lässt,... Eventuell habe ich aber komplett falsche Vorstellungen von der Messe?

Also liebe Boardies und Messebesucher, wie seht ihr es? Hot oder Schrott?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Eindruck:
[youtube1]BMAFEzjzNKM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMAFEzjzNKM


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> mal ne "doofe" Frage. Ich war bisher nicht auf der Messe, habe mir aber mal das Ausstellerverzeichnis angeschaut und war eher etwas enttäuscht.
> Lohnt sich ein Besuch? ich weiß, ob es sich lohnt ist sehr subjektiv. Aber sehe ich hier Neuheiten, die ich nicht auch in den nächsten Tagen bei einem meiner 5 Tackledealer hier im Kölner Raum auch sehe und auch in Ruhe begrabbeln kann?
> Oder ist es das Fischereiforum mit seinen Vorträgen und Vorführungen, was es lohnenswert und informativ werden lässt,... Eventuell habe ich aber komplett falsche Vorstellungen von der Messe?
> ...



das musst Du selber Entscheiden.
Wenn Du auf Vorträge stehst, schicke Filmchen gucken etc.
Wenn Du mal sehen möchtest wie verschiedene Wobbler etc. durch ein Wasserbecken gleiten...
(Incl. Plausch mit U.B. ist dies schon sehr interessant)
Oder mal ne Runde mit den Verbandfuzzis und andere Experten  klönen möchtest...

Wenn Du neue Innovationen an Material suchst...(ich halte es für eine Resterampe und teuer)

Für meinen Teil und Angelgebiet (Feedern) gibt es bessere Messen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Ich fahr auch nicht hin. Hab mich letztes Jahr schon drüber geärgert. 

 Duisburg ist echt "OK" aber der Messe in Dortmund kann ich nix abgewinnen. Gar nix!


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Danke für eure bisherigen Einschätzungen. Danke auch an Thomas für das verlinkte Video! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

immer gerne ..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Ich finde wer schon mal da war, muß nicht ein zweites mal hin....
Viele Besonderheiten gibt es nicht, da ist das Netz um vielfaches besser...
Schnäppchen gibt es nicht, aber begrabschen kann man einiges wenn man sich nicht sicher ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Lange Schlangen am Eingang einkalkulieren - die Jäger wollen da ja auch rein.


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

WIE? Nur ein Eingang für beide Messen? Is nich wahr, oder? (Kotzsmiley)


----------



## Sharpo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Und auf Peta Aktion vor dem Eingang geistlich einrichten...


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lange Schlangen am Eingang einkalkulieren - die Jäger wollen da ja auch rein.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das geht schon sehr zügig dort.


----------



## ayron (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Aber sehe ich hier Neuheiten, die ich nicht auch in den nächsten Tagen bei einem meiner 5 Tackledealer hier im Kölner Raum auch sehe und auch in Ruhe begrabbeln kann?



Gute Frage, aber die Dealer hier im Raum glänzen ja eigentlich seltenst mit hochwertigem Tackle.....
Aber ich bin eigentlich froh drum, wenn ich mal bei Moritz Nord/Nauen in die Prospekte gucke, dann wüsste ich schon wo meine Kohle bleibt
Bei Bode und FP ect. kann man sich immer noch gut zusammenreißen....


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Das geht schon sehr zügig dort.



Wir waren damals gleich zur Öffnung der Messe am Morgen da. Da war gut Betrieb am Eingang. Wenn man erst ne Stunde später zur Messe kommt, wirds vermutlich schon etwas ruhiger sein am Eingang


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

zu früh aufgestanden sozusagen ;-)


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Ich bin Mittags hin. Einlass war kein Thema. 

 Ich find die "Messe" sehr sehr klein. Duisburg empfinde ich als "Umfangreicher" ja größer. 

 Mag subjektiv sein.


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



ayron schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber die Dealer hier im Raum glänzen ja eigentlich seltenst mit hochwertigem Tackle.....
> Aber ich bin eigentlich froh drum, wenn ich mal bei Moritz Nord/Nauen in die Prospekte gucke, dann wüsste ich schon wo meine Kohle bleibt
> Bei Bode und FP ect. kann man sich immer noch gut zusammenreißen....



Fahr nach Düsseldorf zum Fischermanns Partner und da gleich um die Ecke zum Germantackle. Dann haste auch alles gesehen. 

 Oder warte ne Woche fahr direkt zum Beyer in den Laden. Da haste dann auch alles-ohne Eintritt.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Was mich inzwischen an Messen ärgert und zwar nicht nur an der in Dortmund, es gibt keine Messepreise mehr!
Man bezahlt dort die gleichen Preise wie im Laden, b.z.w. in den Onlineshops.
Mir sind da in der Vergangenheit schon Schnäppchen gelungen, vorzugsweise am letzten Messetag.
Heute wird da aber lieber wieder eingepackt, als mitm Preis etwas und ich meine wirklich etwas, nicht 50% oder so, nach zu geben!

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Nur für Fisch u. Angel braucht man nicht ganz so früh aufstehen...
Man ist an allen Ständen je nach bedarf zügig durch...

Sollte doch ein längere Schlange vorhanden sein kann man sich über die PETA-Anhänger lustig amüsieren...
Wer bei der Jagd&Hund war und sich ne Schrotflinte gekauft hat,
kann die Schußgenauigkeit ..... ...

#h...


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*



ayron schrieb:


> Gute Frage, aber die Dealer hier im Raum glänzen ja eigentlich seltenst mit hochwertigem Tackle.....
> Aber ich bin eigentlich froh drum, wenn ich mal bei Moritz Nord/Nauen in die Prospekte gucke, dann wüsste ich schon wo meine Kohle bleibt


Oh Ja! Bei den Angeboten wird man manchmal ganz wuschig. Zum Glück hat Moritz keinen Onlineshop, meine Finanzberater würden sonst sehr mit mir schimpfen. 
 Nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema,...es kristallisert sich anhand der Kommentatoren heraus, dass der Besuch tendenziell eher weniger lohnt. Dies hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Daher Danke für eure Einschätzungen!


----------



## frankiefish (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Hallo!
Als langjähriger Besucher und ehemals ideeller Aussteller kann ich nach dem gestrigen Besuch nur noch traurig zugucken, wie der Angelteil dieser ehemals hervorragenden Messe systematisch verkleinert und unbedeutender gemacht wird. 12 Euronen Eintritt für einen maximal 20 minütigen Rundgang sind schon heftig. Die abermals geänderte Aufteilung der Stände und Events ist nicht nachzuvollziehen. Ich sehe die Messe in dieser Form noch 5 Jahre, dann wird sie wg. Bedeutungslosigkeit wohl verschwinden. Schade.#q:r


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

War heute auch da. Kann dir nur Recht geben. Wirkt noch mehr zusammengequescht als vorher. Neuheiten konnt ich auch nicht wirklich finden. Noch nicht mal ne Daiwa BG war zum begrabbeln da#d.

Die Messe werd ich mir in zukunft sparen.


----------



## Kauli11 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

War Samstag auch da.

Nichts gutes mehr da. #c

Kann sich bald " Ulli Bayer " Messe nennen.


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Ich war auch seit Jahren nicht mehr da.
Die angelabteilung ist fürn Ar....
Die jagdabteilung wird von den reiseanbietern ausgenutzt...


----------



## Sharpo (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

5 Jahre? Sehr optimistisch.


----------



## thomas1602 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

bisl offtopic
Was mich geraume Zeit an den Angelmessen aufregt:

man bezahlt Eintritt um dann Zeug kaufen zu können, was man auch von zuhause im Internet bestellen kann oder lokal im Angelladen zum selben Preis bekommt. Oft verramschen die Händler auf den Messen auch nur schrott, was kaum einer will.

Ansich wäre sowas nicht verwerflich, wenn 
a) der Entritt nicht wäre und 
b) die das nicht Messe nennnen würden , sondern Angelmarkt oder ähnlich.

Eine adäquate Gegenleistung zum Eintritt seh ich eigentlich fast nie (zumindest bei uns)


----------



## schirmchen (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Die Messen FISCH & ANGEL und JAGD & HUND gehen nächste Woche an den Start*

Hallo,

ich war am Samstag auf der Messe. Ich kann viele Argumente derjenigen, die diese Veranstaltung schlecht reden, nachvollziehen, aber so schlimm sehe ich das teilweise auch nicht.
Es wird immer wieder von Dealer um die Ecke geredet. Bei uns gibt es einfach keinen vernünftigen größeren Angelladen in der Nähe. Ich muss mindestens 60 km fahren (z.B. Angelcenter Kassel). Von daher sind die 100 km nach Dortmund auch zu schaffen. Im Internet kann ich zwar auch kaufen, aber dort natürlich keine Angeln auch mal "live" begutachten, testen, in die Hand nehmen etc.

Eintritt/Parkgebühren: für meinen Sohn und mich über 30 € ausgegeben, bevor man die Messe betritt. das ist schon heftig!

Schnäppchen: Gibt es! Es ist nicht nur Ramsch, der billig verkauft wird, sondern auch gute Sachen. Und man kann beim Händler auch ab und zu mal nach nem Rabatt fragen. 

Was die Messe zusätzlich bietet: Gute Vorträge, die auch nicht durch DVDs oder Bücher ersetzt werden können. Schon mal bei einer DVD eine Rückfrage gestellt? 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass wir auch immer gleichzeitig die Jagd & Hund besuchen, die eintrittsmäßig dann nur noch einen geringen Aufpreis kostet. Die finde ich auch für Angler interessant, da es dort eine große Auswahl an Outdoor-Kleidung und -Ausrüstung gibt. Messer, Taschenlampen, Thermokleidung usw. interessieren mich auch. 

Ich war jetzt drei Jahre hintereinander da und natürlich sehe ich manche Stände immer wieder, aber trotzdem muss ich sagen, zusammen mit der Jagdmesse hat es sich für uns immer gelohnt.

Gruß
Martin


----------

